# Livery Yard Banbury



## Dipsy83 (13 June 2013)

Hi 

can anyone recommend any livery yards, private yards or grazing with shelters around the banbury area?

cup of tea and biscuits for any help


----------



## Dumbo (15 June 2013)

There's quite a few but i'm closer to oxford so don't know them that well!
Definitely worth asking on the oxfordshire horse group on facebook, you'll get a good response


----------



## Charly121 (13 January 2014)

I currently have a couple of spaces available http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/109800726/diy-livery-near-banbury.html. Have a look on the link because that is the ad. Feel free to call me for any further details (contact number is on the link)


----------



## AngelaWatson (10 February 2014)

Dipsy83 said:



			Hi 

can anyone recommend any livery yards, private yards or grazing with shelters around the banbury area?

cup of tea and biscuits for any help 

Click to expand...

Manor stables.
Www.dwstablesltd.co.uk


----------

